# Renaissance maintenance



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone heard of them? http://www.renaissancemaintenance.com/index.html
I was just contacted by them to bid on a few locations... I have never heard of them before - from the little digging I did I think they are related to cherry logistics? Feel free to PM me


----------



## timblc (Oct 3, 2009)

NorthernSvc's said:


> Anyone heard of them? http://www.renaissancemaintenance.com/index.html
> I was just contacted by them to bid on a few locations... I have never heard of them before - from the little digging I did I think they are related to cherry logistics? Feel free to PM me


I have done work for Cherry Logistics for 7yrs, then they did a complete change of there winter payout just after the snow ended luckily early for them! I belive Joe used to work for Cherry Logistics then he parted ways a few years back. How was your Cherry experience?


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

they called me today offered a couple of jewel food stores $200 per time for 2 to 3 inch plow plus $50.00 to shovel sidewalks. What a joke we would not do it for 2x the money. some guys will drool over having a jewel store so go ahead and lose money.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've seen that name here once or twice. And I could be wrong, but I believe there was some negative connotations involved with their name. Not positive though. I don't want to bum wrap someone not deserving of it. Search their name on here, maybe it will come up. I think I also heard that they changed their name. If that's the case I'd be cautious as hell.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Deleted. Double post.


----------

